# How is everyone doing today?



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

How are you doing today? Are you making progress or do you feel like you're getting worse? Tell me how you all feel.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Fluke said:


> How are you doing today? Are you making progress or do you feel like you're getting worse? Tell me how you all feel.


I've been feeling better for more than a month, so I've been feeling pretty much the same everyday I guess, today I'm feeling the same, thing is the weather is freaking hot and I struggle with that for some reason ever since I got DPD, still it's not a big deal


----------



## SnowFlake (Jul 7, 2012)

I woke up feeling great. I went back to bed though and I wish I wouldn't have because I am convinced if one can start the day right even for a couple of hours it helps one make improvements. I also slept without vistaril last night which is probably a good sign. I think if I can learn to sleep with only the help of l-theanine that it will only be a matter of time until I am feeling like myself again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

im feeling alright I dont really have dp unless I notice it...and the anxiety that came with it is down so I dont really feel bad but at the same time I dont really feel normal either....I just feel like im here lol


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Vortimi said:


> I went outside and it was great, but not for long. I was out of DP about 30 minutes before it came back. But the world looked full of life and energy again, I wish I could see it like this everyday.


I Love when this happens.

Everything is so peaceful,but this shit always need to come back.

Damn anxiety!!


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Vortimi said:


> I went outside and it was great, but not for long. I was out of DP about 30 minutes before it came back. But the world looked full of life and energy again, I wish I could see it like this everyday.


These are the moments that keep me going. I feel "better" today. But for every good day, five bad ones and one horrible one will follow.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

What im feeling is im scared to live atm. Like im loosing my mind. I recovered from dp but then i started getting attacks again. I cant sleep at night and its getting worse. Does anyone feel like there emotions are out of sorts? Fear of things like cancer is doubled by like 100x. Sadness is doubled. I feel intense boredom i dont know what to do with myself. I feel like im loosing my mind. I really dont know what to do.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the posts alot of you here have given me some hope.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

dude if I were you I would do some serious cbt fluke it can really help you out to try and overcome your mental problems cause it seems you have alot of stress and anxiety (and I dont blame you cause what is arsenal going to do with out robin van persie or song lol jk) but really though get in touch with a psychologist and have her help you out with your troubles

and then reason I say this is cause in this show in the usa called obsessed its a bunch of people with ocd and they get help and become totally different strong minded people and recover from their ocd and I think you could benefit from the same skills they are being taught....it also gets better over time as long as you dont overstress yourself


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

redcomet2011 said:


> dude if I were you I would do some serious cbt fluke it can really help you out to try and overcome your mental problems cause it seems you have alot of stress and anxiety (and I dont blame you cause what is arsenal going to do with out robin van persie or song lol jk) but really though get in touch with a psychologist and have her help you out with your troubles
> 
> and then reason I say this is cause in this show in the usa called obsessed its a bunch of people with ocd and they get help and become totally different strong minded people and recover from their ocd and I think you could benefit from the same skills they are being taught....it also gets better over time as long as you dont overstress yourself


Yeah cheers man the problem is though its so bad im convinced its something other than anxiety its fucking horrible. Wonder if Arsene Wenger has got DP after the summers transfer market lol. Seriously though i dont know if i have the guts to sit there and tell some women how i feel. Its so degrading. I swallowed my pride last time and the whole experience made me worse. The pills helped me function and were the only good thing to come out of it really.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Not joking right some psychiatrist asked me if i was gay or not if she had any idea of what i was experiencing she would understand. They did not take me seriously. God makes me so angry but im paranoid im heading for that state again


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Does it make me weak that i cant handle it? Cause right now i am a pussy. I am pathetic because im scared of absolutely everything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

Fluke said:


> Does it make me weak that i cant handle it? Cause right now i am a pussy. I am pathetic because im scared of absolutely everything.


well I dont know man like if you were anything alse like bipolar or schizo you would be so messed up you would end up in a hospital for sure but your not that I dont think so you just gotta calm down and take steps to better yourself and I know its hard cause I have had it REALLY rough too but ....well if you cant take therapy then go get some meds just make sure they give you onl stuff for anxiety or depression cause if they try to give you toher stuff then its not worth it youl just get more messed up ......I mean I talk a big game about getting well through therapy but I couldnt take it and had to be put on xanax but ever since then I feel really good and can function like im a supervisor in this video game store and am going to college and I aint even stressed out that much....all thanks to xanax ..

But I know withdrawal will be a bitch so you should take it but knowing its a narcotic and mind altering and anything like that can be hard when you feel better and try to stop, but if a doctor helps you then it aint all that hard (at least they say) anyways some words of advice


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

I feel like i'm getting worse, my depression is bad, which makes the dp/dr worse. I hung out with friends last night and played poker, i usually play once a week, but i haven't gone in over a month, and at first i was distant. I can't explain this shit to them cuz they don't understand. when i'm depressed i'm angry, sad, and i take it out on other people. I said some things to a friend that's a girl that i shouldn't have said, now she probably hates me.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Fluke said:


> Does it make me weak that i cant handle it? Cause right now i am a pussy. I am pathetic because im scared of absolutely everything.


Having problems doesn't make a person a weak pussy. It makes you human&#8230;


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

shattered memories said:


> These are the moments that keep me going. I feel "better" today. But for every good day, five bad ones and one horrible one will follow.


I feel ya mate its like that a lot. I think most of us feel this way :/


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

redcomet2011 said:


> well I dont know man like if you were anything alse like bipolar or schizo you would be so messed up you would end up in a hospital for sure but your not that I dont think so you just gotta calm down and take steps to better yourself and I know its hard cause I have had it REALLY rough too but ....well if you cant take therapy then go get some meds just make sure they give you onl stuff for anxiety or depression cause if they try to give you toher stuff then its not worth it youl just get more messed up ......I mean I talk a big game about getting well through therapy but I couldnt take it and had to be put on xanax but ever since then I feel really good and can function like im a supervisor in this video game store and am going to college and I aint even stressed out that much....all thanks to xanax ..
> 
> But I know withdrawal will be a bitch so you should take it but knowing its a narcotic and mind altering and anything like that can be hard when you feel better and try to stop, but if a doctor helps you then it aint all that hard (at least they say) anyways some words of advice


Sometimes its hard to accept but i dont think it is anything serious deep down. Problem is im almost constantly anxious. So i beleive it could be anything and everything


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Visual said:


> Have you ever tried Xanax, Ativan or Klonopin? An occasional benzo can be wonderful.
> 
> Any antiseizure (Gabapentin, Lamictal, Keppra, &#8230?
> 
> ...


Hi man cheers. Have not heard from you in a while. What supplements can i get for gaba? Is it called gaba? I betta research. I might pop into a health food shop tomorrow can i get it at a place like holland&barrett? And by the way im not gay mate haha. That will be the next thing though wouldnt surprise me if i turned gay nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Just relized i turned this thread all about me. Sorry guys. I actually felt relaxed when i wrote this thread just thought id do a random post. I care about everyone on this forum once im better i can support cause i got better once. Just learned a lesson not to jump to conclusions and do a recovery thread. Honestly never thought id experience this shit again.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I've been feeling better for more than a month, so I've been feeling pretty much the same everyday I guess, today I'm feeling the same, thing is the weather is freaking hot and I struggle with that for some reason ever since I got DPD, still it's not a big deal


Strange man really hot weather here in england and it seems to make it worse for me too. Maybe the cold makes me feel more alive. It naturally makes us quite tired i think so maybe thats why? My mums off to portugal in two days by the way.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

The route to my problem i think is trying to keep my anxiety down. And right now feels a bit impossible to do that.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Fluke said:


> Strange man really hot weather here in england and it seems to make it worse for me too. Maybe the cold makes me feel more alive. It naturally makes us quite tired i think so maybe thats why? My mums off to portugal in two days by the way.


Yeah a lot of people seem to struggle with hot weather, looks like it makes the symptoms worse, and I love it when it's cold as well









Hope your mother has fun in here, I haven't been having much fun lately but hey things change all the time, tomorrow could even be the best day of my life who knows, hope and positive thinking keep me running


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Yeah a lot of people seem to struggle with hot weather, looks like it makes the symptoms worse, and I love it when it's cold as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good on you matey


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Fluke said:


> Just relized i turned this thread all about me. Sorry guys. I actually felt relaxed when i wrote this thread just thought id do a random post. I care about everyone on this forum once im better i can support cause i got better once. Just learned a lesson not to jump to conclusions and do a recovery thread. Honestly never thought id experience this shit again.


It happens man, no need to apologize especially you seem to feel the shittiest out of all of us right now. Hang in there, you'll get back to where you were


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

Fluke said:


> Sometimes its hard to accept but i dont think it is anything serious deep down. Problem is im almost constantly anxious. So i beleive it could be anything and everything


for what its worth its really sounds like just anxiety to me but I aint a therapist or psychiatrist but believe me I have felt like that too and it blows hard core....and normally I would try and tough it out but I got alot to lose like I cant just leave my job cause then who is going to pay for my mom's rent and who is going to pay for my schooling and all that and I cant fail at school because I just cant accept defeat so I would rather not be anxious all the time and take meds and iron out this few college years with a stable mind and THEN i will withdraw and try and beat this monster....atleast thats the plan lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

Fluke said:


> good on you matey


btw it is cool you made this thread cause its alot better than the usual you know people freaking out and needing help (not that there is anything wrong with that but it gets repetitive)


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Vortimi said:


> I'm feeling like shit today, why anxiety always comes in the mornings?


Same at work expeeirnece break and walking round town seems so weird I'm feel horrible


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Vortimi said:


> How can you keep a job with DP?


Cant its work experience never had a job really. Absolutely terrible to today couldnt function was freaking out. But some how im manning it out and trying to socialize but i get these episodes where i just feel hopeless. And the dp is 24/7 again. I feel a bit better now actually didnt panic once on walk home.


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Thats part of what is so shitty about this disorder. Anytime we feel normal stress it gets amplified x100 to the point we just want to kill ourselves. Its like the stupidest things can now set off suicidal thoughts and just feeling so fed up with life.


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Nah I think you'll be fine. I think you just think way too much. Like you're too smart for your own good ;P (as are most of us here!)


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes but im guessing he doesnt also have DP.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Vortimi said:


> God fucking dammit, my mother is deciding about my future behind my back without telling me a single word. God, I hate her despotic nature, maybe she is the reason that I'm afraid of everything, when we are in public place and someone is asking me a question she always answering it for me like I'm some five year old , how fucked up is that? And talking to her is like talking to a wall, nothing is reaching to her, she always act the same way. How i could be so stupid and not spend five years on university on doing everything to not come back home? Now I'm stuck here like in prison.


Sorry to hear, I've been going through a lot myself concerning parental issues yet you seem to be going through a really tough time


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Vortimi said:


> My parents are talking about how I will be working in my mother's company, without even ask me what I think of that. They just assume that I will be doing that without any discussion. My mother is pretending that it is for my own good, but this is bullshit, she is a control freak and all she wants is power over me. Too bad that flats for rent are horribly expensive in my country and I can't move out in near future.


Tell me about it i want to move out too my relationship with my mum is terrible.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

And its not good for your dp. Always makes mine worse over a period of time. Cant explain it my mum creates such a depressing tense atmosphere its unbearable at times.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

I tend to agree with you.

I've been on a trip to Cornwall with some friends, we had a great time but there was always fear. My friend told me about a clip online that involves something very very dark and it almost sent me into a panic attack or something because it horrified me so much.

I think that the fear probably comes from the DP though as opposed to being at the root of why it's happening.


----------

